# CPO warranty with unlimited mileage



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

There is a few CPO warranty that covers unlimited mileage 5-10 years after date of manufactured.

I asked one of the salesman about things that would void the warranty. He said if the car was used for commercial purpose or for taxi like service, warranty service will not be honored.

I asked the salesman how would this fact be discovered and he said the VIN number will.shows where it's registered and which insurance company.

So if I buy a car to run Uber Black, they will know for sure right?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> There is a few CPO warranty that covers unlimited mileage 5-10 years after date of manufactured.
> 
> I asked one of the salesman about things that would void the warranty. He said if the car was used for commercial purpose or for taxi like service, warranty service will not be honored.
> 
> ...


He’s full of it. They deny warranty work based usually on something you say, or Uber signs.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

UberLAguy said:


> There is a few CPO warranty that covers unlimited mileage 5-10 years after date of manufactured.
> 
> I asked one of the salesman about things that would void the warranty. He said if the car was used for commercial purpose or for taxi like service, warranty service will not be honored.
> 
> ...


Yes , they will . You’ll have to purchase a commercial policy and have a state license on the car and on you . There are all public records.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> Yes , they will . You’ll have to purchase a commercial policy and have a state license on the car and on you . There are all public records.


That may be true wherever you live. It certainly not true in NJ. They have no access to DMV records, and certainly no access to insurance records.

Lastly why would you ever think they’d work that hard to get you NOT covered. Makes no sense.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Lastly why would you ever think they’d work that hard to get you NOT covered. Makes no sense.


They would not want too many miles on the car they provide warranty on.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> They would not want too many miles on the car they provide warranty on.


Yea, the dealership isn’t providing the warranty. Got anything else?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

One more attempt to shift cost of rideshare on to others smh.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

20yearsdriving said:


> One more attempt to shift cost of rideshare on to others smh.


What? That makes no sense.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> What? That makes no sense.


When you are looking for ways to hide the fact you do RS you are shifting cost onto others… just like you omit you were doing Uber Eats on that little accident when delivering that bowl of curry… we all get to pay for your choices.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

20yearsdriving said:


> When you are looking for ways to hide the fact you do RS you are shifting cost onto others… just like you omit you were doing Uber Eats on that little accident when delivering that bowl of curry… we all get to pay for your choices.


Except you’re actually paying for the warranty.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Except you’re actually paying for the warranty.


If the sales person said RS use voids the warranty and your kinds are looking for a way to defraud the fine print then you are looking for a way for others to subsidize your poor choices in life.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> That may be true wherever you live. It certainly not true in NJ. They have no access to DMV records, and certainly no access to insurance records.
> 
> Lastly why would you ever think they’d work that hard to get you NOT covered. Makes no sense.


Really ? Do you think they are dreaming to cover you?
I got a bridge to sell you . 
I work with a client filing his insurance and warranty claims . Do you know how many claims they denied just because they can ?
I hope you never had to do a claim .
Uber black is licensed . It is Public Record not DMV record . That TNC sticker you have to show on the car . Public Record too.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

banks dont want to loan new cars to uber drivers most of the time as we kill them. if they find out you do uber full time they can void the warrantee, so you need to cover your ass, i do uber full time.
i leased a car for my wife. have great credit. this was 2 weeks ago.
[email protected] guy said the bank will not do the loan for uber. i said STFU and send it to the bank as its not for uber. its for my wife, approved..
samething i got 50k on van that used to sell warrantees for us per month basis...not no , and they want a 30 day 1000 mile cool off period, and inspection. 
i was with these guys before they are good. if they find out i do uber they wont pay.
my buddy has them and lies and has covered van and claims paid,,,me IDK about this,,one pull of an SSS# my sss will say uber


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

20yearsdriving said:


> If the sales person said RS use voids the warranty and your kinds are looking for a way to defraud the fine print then you are looking for a way for others to subsidize your poor choices in life.


Could you possibly try that again in English? Sadly I don’t speak whatever that was.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Could you possibly try that again in English? Sadly I don’t speak whatever that was.


Basically stop leaching the welfare system.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> Really ? Do you think they are dreaming to cover you?
> I got a bridge to sell you .
> I work with a client filing his insurance and warranty claims . Do you know how many claims they denied just because they can ?
> I hope you never had to do a claim .
> Uber black is licensed . It is Public Record not DMV record . That TNC sticker you have to show on the car . Public Record too.


What a ******ed reply. Neither the dealership nor the service dept. are covering anything. All that gibberish about TNC etc doesn’t apply everywhere. There’s no TNC in NJ for example.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

This guy thinks we are dying to subsidize him ^^^


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> banks dont want to loan new cars to uber drivers most of the time as we kill them. if they find out you do uber full time they can void the warrantee, so you need to cover your ass, i do uber full time.
> i leased a car for my wife. have great credit. this was 2 weeks ago.
> [email protected] guy said the bank will not do the loan for uber. i said STFU and send it to the bank as its not for uber. its for my wife, approved..
> samething i got 50k on van that used to sell warrantees for us per month basis...not no , and they want a 30 day 1000 mile cool off period, and inspection.
> ...


I agree with everything you said. However, per usual, the conversation is headed down a road the OP never asked about.

Short and simple you absolutely can be denied warranty for commercial use. Also true is the shop has no incentive to do so. I’m not saying they can’t. I’m not saying they won’t. What I’m saying is they want to work and get paid to do it.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

20yearsdriving said:


> This guy thinks we are dying to subsidize him ^^^


Lol, subsidize me? Are you ******ed?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Lol, subsidize me? Are you ******ed?


Why not buy a proper warranty? Oh wait can’t afford that on RS rates ?
Buying a vehicle under warranty is actually the worst idea I’ve heard of to begin with… 100K mile beater is the most I would donate to RS if I were you.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

20yearsdriving said:


> Why not buy a proper warranty? Oh wait can’t afford that on RS rates ?
> Buying a vehicle under warranty is actually the worst idea I’ve heard of to begin with… 100K mile beater is the most I would donate to RS if I were you.


Dude, wtf are you talking about? Stay on your meds. You’re just making shit up to hear yourself (attempt) to speak English.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Dude, wtf are you talking about? Stay on your meds. You’re just making shit up to hear yourself (attempt) to speak English.


I know the truth hurts.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> What a ******ed reply. Neither the dealership nor the service dept. are covering anything. All that gibberish about TNC etc doesn’t apply everywhere. There’s no TNC in NJ for example.


Good luck to you . Some need to learn the hard way.Especially the ones that think they are the chosen race.
Why the hell you post here , if you think you know it all ?We are watching the dumbing down of 🇺🇸


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> Good luck to you . Some need to learn the hard way.Especially the ones that think they are the chosen race.
> Why the hell you post here , if you think you know it all ?We are watching the dumbing down of 🇺🇸


Another idiotic nonsensical reply. Another on the ignore list.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Another idiotic nonsensical reply. Another on the ignore list.


You should IGNORE ALL the replies . You would not understand them anyway . It require minimun kindergarden level education that you lack.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

BTW y’all may be wasting your time ^^ OP planned his upgrade to Uber select for 3 years … Uber Select was terminated 3 weeks after he finally purchased the qualifying vehicle lmao!!!
It may be another lost cause.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

20yearsdriving said:


> BTW y’all may be wasting your time ^^ OP planned his upgrade to Uber select for 3 years … Uber Select was terminated 3 weeks after he finally purchased the qualifying vehicle lmao!!!
> It may be another lost cause.


Jajaja


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> BTW y’all may be wasting your time ^^ OP planned his upgrade to Uber select for 3 years … Uber Select was terminated 3 weeks after he finally purchased the qualifying vehicle lmao!!!
> It may be another lost cause.


Didn't read the part about Uber Black? Where did I say about Select?


Guys don't reply to this guy. He is a clown on the Los Angeles forum. And his jerk friends are the worst.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> Yes , they will . You’ll have to purchase a commercial policy and have a state license on the car and on you . There are all public records.


Not in California.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

UBER black in CA requires commercial insurance .
That mean that the insurance company will report you are using the vehicle for UBER . It is not only Public Records , it will show in your CARFAX .Stop arguing and learn . It will save you money and frustration later . Why do you ask if you won’t accept the answers ?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

well 20 years . we all cannot buy beaters..
black car.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

most of these warranties suck...they make you jump through hoops to get claims paid. just do your homework. be proactive when it comes to repairs,not reactive.and where possible pay cash. f the finance vultures.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Could you possibly try that again in English? Sadly I don’t speak whatever that was.


@20yearsdriving usually babbles incoherently but on this rare occasion he's spot on.

@UberLAguy is asking how he can get warranty work done on his Uber/Lyft vehicle when the warranty specifically excludes Uber/Lyft use.

This is fraud and drives up everyone else's costs to get a warranty.

Funny when in another thread @UberLAguy was accusing me of fraud. Projection much? 🤔


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

New2This said:


> @20yearsdriving usually babbles incoherently but on this rare occasion he's spot on.
> 
> @UberLAguy is asking how he can get warranty work done on his Uber/Lyft vehicle when the warranty specifically excludes Uber/Lyft use.
> 
> ...


As i said, this is one of his jerk friends coming to his defense. Ignore this guy too.

These guys are criminals taking advantage of the paxes for years by using a trick to change from dollar surges to multiplier surges, most paxes ended up with surprises.

Here I am merely asking a question exploring options, and already he came up with fraud accusation.

And here they act like they are angels playing by the book etc.

Many of them have been bragging about taking advantage of the government too.

They have been trying hard to circumvent things to cheat, cursing Uber along the way, calling passengers whole, biting that hands the feed them


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

LMAO !! This tread got good.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

The salesman offered me a CPO warranty that cost $5600 on top of the already expensive price of the car.. Bumper to Bumper. 10 year from the date of first day the car is operational, unlimited mileage. That means for a 2018 it's worry free for 7 years. I asked about things that would void the warranty: no proof of proper maintenance like oil changes, usage of car for taxi or commercial purposes.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> These guys are criminal *smart* taking advantage of the paxes *UBER* for years by using a trick to change from dollar surges to multiplier surges, most paxes ended up with surprises *paying the same, **just Uber's cut was smaller.*


FIFY. 

This shows you know absolutely nothing about what you're talking about. 

The glitch didn't affect rider prices. It affected Uber's cut of what the rider paid. I don't know how else to explain it to you.



UberLAguy said:


> Here I am merely asking a question exploring options, and already he came up with fraud accusation


You're "exploring" how to defraud a car warranty company. Pure and simple. 

I think the vast majority of car warranty companies are leeches but in this instance I am 100% behind them.

Let me explain it to you; I'll type s l o w l y so maybe it'll sink into that dense skull of yours.

The CPO warranty is for someone using their car for "civilian" non-commercial use. Driving to/from their 9-5 job, going to the grocery store, taking the kids to soccer practice, etc. 

Doing Uber/Lyft is extremely hard on vehicles. The warranty companies know that. That's why they exclude it from coverage.

You're asking "how can I get warranty work done doing Uber/Lyft but make sure the warranty company doesn't know I am doing Uber/Lyft?"

If that's not fraud I don't know what is. 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

New2This said:


> FIFY.
> 
> This shows you know absolutely nothing about what you're talking about.
> 
> ...


And let me explain slowly so it gets into the thick skull of yours. If you take dollar surge ride, on a short trip chances are the passenger pay less and the Uber portion is negative to them .
If you switch to multiplier surges then the passenger has to incur whenever length of time and distance multiplier by the multiplier, Uber always gets it's share good and fat. You guys have been robbing your customer and helping Uber along with your crime. 

That CPO warranty is a rip off pure and simple, commercial or not.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> If you take dollar surge ride, on a short trip chances are the passenger pay less and the Uber portion is negative to them .
> If you switch to multiplier surges then the passenger has to incur whenever length of time and distance multiplier by the multiplier, Uber always gets it's share good and fat. You guys have been robbing your customer and helping Uber along with your crime.


Again you display your ignorance.

When Uber decoupled what the rider paid from what drivers are paid they implemented Upfront Pricing. 

Upfront Pricing means Uber charges riders a set price, based on several factors. Unless something drastic happens, that's the price the rider pays no matter which way the driver goes. 

This is why Longhauling is so critical to making any money. 

Here are examples. Tell me where the riders were robbed:











Uber got $3.25 of the $57 the rider paid. The D.C. Government gor $4. I got the rest thanks to Longhauling using the glitch. The rider would've paid $57 regardless. 

Here's another one:











Uber LOST $9 on this trip. Plus she tipped me $12.

If she was ripped off why would she tip?

Seriously, do some reading and educate yourself about Uber's Upfront Pricing. I know you'll never be man enough to come back and admit you're wrong but at least you'll know what the **** you're doing. 



UberLAguy said:


> That CPO warranty is a rip off pure and simple, commercial or not


If it's such a ripoff why are you trying to figure out how to scam it? 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

UberLAguy said:


> And let me explain slowly so it gets into the thick skull of yours. If you take dollar surge ride, on a short trip chances are the passenger pay less and the Uber portion is negative to them .
> If you switch to multiplier surges then the passenger has to incur whenever length of time and distance multiplier by the multiplier, Uber always gets it's share good and fat. You guys have been robbing your customer and helping Uber along with your crime.
> 
> That CPO warranty is a rip off pure and simple, commercial or not.


What are you UBER Silver surfer?
Defending the slave owners to make sure Dara makes few more millions this year?
Obviously you don’t have a clue what you are talking about . It may be recommended doing some research before posting . With your IQ level that will take a while , but at least , we won’t have to read uninformed comments .






Did you just figure that the CPO warranties are a ripoff ?


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Some of you guys are a complete joke. Bork Bork Bork made a simple comment basically saying it's not as clear cut as the salesman made it sound and the outcome will vary base on specific circumstances especially location which is absolutely true. Somehow the thread instantly turned into some self righteous, burn in hell thievery.

If it bothers your conscious that much you must lose sleep every day knowing cigarette smokers are causing your healthcare costs to increase because we have to cover the costs of their chemo treatment. Much more a valid concern than a freaking car warranty that may never break down. At least you know the smoker will get sick. Learn to pick your battles my friend.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Easy for a leach to say.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Some of you guys are a complete joke. Bork Bork Bork made a simple comment basically saying it's not as clear cut as the salesman made it sound and the outcome will vary base on specific circumstances especially location which is absolutely true. Somehow the thread instantly turned into some self righteous, burn in hell thievery.
> 
> If it bothers your conscious that much you must lose sleep every day knowing cigarette smokers are causing your healthcare costs to increase because we have to cover the costs of their chemo treatment. Much more a valid concern than a freaking car warranty that may never break down. At least you know the smoker will get sick. Learn to pick your battles my friend.


Yeah in the grand scheme of things a car warranty is trivial.

I took exception because OP tries being holier-than-thou in other threads but makes a thread asking how he can screw a car warranty company by getting the warranty but still doing Uber/Lyft.

.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> The salesman offered me a CPO warranty that cost $5600 on top of the already expensive price of the car.. Bumper to Bumper. 10 year from the date of first day the car is operational, unlimited mileage. That means for a 2018 it's worry free for 7 years. I asked about things that would void the warranty: no proof of proper maintenance like oil changes, usage of car for taxi or commercial purposes.


A CPO warranty should not cost a penny. If a car is sold as a CPO vehicle, the warranty is automatic for X amount of time or miles. I’ve never seen an unlimited mileage CPO warranty.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Few thoughts, until recently, Nissan, GM and Chrysler were specifically excluding vehicles used for RS from warranty coverage, including the new car warranty. Cadillac on the Escalade and GM in general on the Tahoe and Suburban offer a specific livery vehicle warranty, it extends the new car warranty to 150k miles. However, they do not advertise it, you have to inquire about it, and not every dealer is aware of it.

As for CPO warranty, they are not a joke, had one on my wife’s Audi, 5yr/100k $50 copay, zero excluded items, in 5 years, I spent $300 on $7,000 in repairs. Heck, the battery had a weak cell, Audi caught it as part of the pre-service inspection, replaced the battery under CPO without telling me they were doing it, I was already paying the $50 to replace a wheel bearing.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Some of you guys are a complete joke. Bork Bork Bork made a simple comment basically saying it's not as clear cut as the salesman made it sound and the outcome will vary base on specific circumstances especially location which is absolutely true. Somehow the thread instantly turned into some self righteous, burn in hell thievery.
> 
> If it bothers your conscious that much you must lose sleep every day knowing cigarette smokers are causing your healthcare costs to increase because we have to cover the costs of their chemo treatment. Much more a valid concern than a freaking car warranty that may never break down. At least you know the smoker will get sick. Learn to pick your battles my friend.


Not your friend, and like yourself , I will comment as I see fit on any member post that I consider relevant. Especially if the member made a prickly comment, is expected to receive and adécuate answer . You are free to move to another post or use the ignore feature, PAL.
Just curiosity , does the “ BORG” send you to defend him or you just decide to intervene in his behalf ?


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> A CPO warranty should not cost a penny. If a car is sold as a CPO vehicle, the warranty is automatic for X amount of time or miles. I’ve never seen an unlimited mileage CPO warranty.


Yes there are unlimited mileage warranty out there. It's new to most of us, and that's why I was exploring options. I was hoping someone would say like Taxi and commercial limousine are excluding but occasional Uber and Lyft should be ok, etc.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> Few thoughts, until recently, Nissan, GM and Chrysler were specifically excluding vehicles used for RS from warranty coverage, including the new car warranty. Cadillac on the Escalade and GM in general on the Tahoe and Suburban offer a specific livery vehicle warranty, it extends the new car warranty to 150k miles. However, they do not advertise it, you have to inquire about it, and not every dealer is aware of it.
> 
> As for CPO warranty, they are not a joke, had one on my wife’s Audi, 5yr/100k $50 copay, zero excluded items, in 5 years, I spent $300 on $7,000 in repairs. Heck, the battery had a weak cell, Audi caught it as part of the pre-service inspection, replaced the battery under CPO without telling me they were doing it, I was already paying the $50 to replace a wheel bearing.


Thank you for your input. I never had experience with these cars as well as Black platform, so I didn't know about these livery insurance. And yes I was looking for constructive input like this, not this nasty comments from those two jerks which are already plaguing this thread like leeches. Two sick criminals.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

UberLAguy said:


> Thank you for your input. I never had experience with these cars as well as Black platform, so I didn't know about these livery insurance. And yes I was looking for constructive input like this, not this nasty comments from those two jerks which are already plaguing this thread like leeches. Two criminals.


Poor baby , his feelings are hurt !!!! Jajajaja

Why the hell you asked a question if you are not interest on the answer? Instead of argue, why just not listen and make your mind after evaluating all the answers? Is not that somebody is pointing a gun on your head. You can freely go and buy your CPO warranty anytime you want if you choose to do do .


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

UberPotomac said:


> Poor baby , his feelings are hurt !!!! Jajajaja
> 
> Why the hell you asked a question if you are not interest on the answer? Instead of argue, why just not listen and make your mind after evaluating all the answers? Is not that somebody is pointing a gun on your head. You can freely go and buy your CPO warranty anytime you want if you choose to do do .


I am listening to constructive inputs all over on this thread.

Why do you keep repeating this nonsense of yours?


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> A CPO warranty should not cost a penny. If a car is sold as a CPO vehicle, the warranty is automatic for X amount of time or miles. I’ve never seen an unlimited mileage CPO warranty.


A car with CPO warranty is priced higher than those without. You are paying for it. Usually they say 5 year from the date of first operation, unlimited warranty, and you can pay extra for additional years up to 10 years from date of first operation. I was quoted $5600 for the 10 year option woth unlimited mileage.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Theres' been some pushes by consumer rights groups to somehow get uber/lyft use put onto the vehicle history reports like taxi use is required to be.

So will it be on the record today? Maybe, Tommarow? who knows, 5 years from now? Wouldn't be surprised.


There's an entire lobbying group trying to get more things put onto vehicle history, including flood damage ect. Uber/lyft use is on the list of things they want to see.


Before you buy a high end car there's something else you need to consider.


Uber/lyft can and have removed high end services with zero warning. They have also removed vehicles from the high end services with zero warning.

So unless you can make that car run on 10%-25% less than the current X/XL rates i wouldn't go there.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

UberLAguy said:


> I am listening to constructive inputs all over on this thread.
> 
> Why do you keep repeating this nonsense of yours?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> And yes I was looking for constructive input like this, not this nasty comments from those two jerks which are already plaguing this thread like leeches. Two sick criminals.


Notwithstanding my schooling you on Upfront Pricing and Longhauling not harming the riders, my point related to your topic is valid. I could've phrased it nicer but since in my personal opinion you're an asshole I'm not going to. Suck it up buttercup. 🤷‍♂️

You were asking how to do Uber/Lyft with an unlimited mileage warranty that excludes doing Uber/Lyft. They'd be well within their rights to deny you warranty service because you lied.

Exactly the same thing as doing Uber/Lyft on your regular insurance policy that specifically excludes Uber/Lyft, then getting into an accident Ubering and wondering why they're not paying your claim.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

New2This said:


> Notwithstanding my schooling you on Upfront Pricing and Longhauling not harming the riders, my point related to your topic is valid. I could've phrased it nicer but since in my personal opinion you're an ***** I'm not going to. Suck it up buttercup. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> You were asking how to do Uber/Lyft with an unlimited mileage warranty that excludes doing Uber/Lyft. They'd be well within their rights to deny you warranty service because you lied.
> 
> Exactly the same thing as doing Uber/Lyft on your regular insurance policy that specifically excludes Uber/Lyft, then getting into an accident Ubering and wondering why they're not paying your claim.


Like leeches


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

New2This said:


> Notwithstanding my schooling you on Upfront Pricing and Longhauling not harming the riders, my point related to your topic is valid. I could've phrased it nicer but since in my personal opinion you're an ***** I'm not going to. Suck it up buttercup. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> You were asking how to do Uber/Lyft with an unlimited mileage warranty that excludes doing Uber/Lyft. They'd be well within their rights to deny you warranty service because you lied.
> 
> Exactly the same thing as doing Uber/Lyft on your regular insurance policy that specifically excludes Uber/Lyft, then getting into an accident Ubering and wondering why they're not paying your claim.


And why do you, like a parrot, keep repeating what others have already started on this thread ?


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

UberLAguy said:


> And why do you, like a parrot, keep repeating what others have already started on this thread ?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> Yes there are unlimited mileage warranty out there. It's new to most of us, and that's why I was exploring options. I was hoping someone would say like Taxi and commercial limousine are excluding but occasional Uber and Lyft should be ok, etc.


Only unlimited miles CPO warranty I find are time limited, 2 or 3 years, and most are on vehicle brands I would be hesitant to use even for black car. As for coverage being canceled due to commercial use, it’s very easy for manufacturers/dealers to determine use. Odometer reading vs frequency of service intervals. 

Couple of examples, when I bought my pickup, my dealer tossed in a 5 yr oil change service plan for free. The limitation was a max of 4 oil changes per year, based on 5k intervals. I put 6k miles on my truck in 4 months. Nissan never questioned the miles, when I would go in for service, I would remove any evidence of RS (window signs). It wasn’t until about 25k miles (in 9 months) that the dealer realized I was using it for commercial use, and voided the oil change agreement. Which, in the language of the contract they could do.

Now, here’s another, friend has a 2019 Jeep Gladiator, he has almost 100k miles on it. He’s an electronics/gps troubleshooter in the mining industry, and travels between 6 mines in Colorado and Wyoming. Jeep questioned his miles, as they thought he was doing RS or similar commercial work with it, and threatened to void his warranty, he showed evidence of what he was doing and they kept the warranty in place.

Also, as others have pointed out, if you are doing black car service, you have to register with the state, in most states, dealers can access this if they have a suspicion they are being defrauded.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> A car with CPO warranty is priced higher than those without. You are paying for it. Usually they say 5 year from the date of first operation, unlimited warranty, and you can pay extra for additional years up to 10 years from date of first operation. I was quoted $5600 for the 10 year option woth unlimited mileage.


Depends on the manufacturer and the dealer, beware also that some used car dealers (Carmax specifically), but also some regular dealers sell plain used cars at CPO prices, with the vehicle not being a CPO vehicle. I know a couple dealers in my area that do it, and especially in the current inflated market prices.

I would like to know the manufacturer that quoted you this, as it would be a miracle contract, and I would want a lawyer to review it before signing it. Hyundai and Kia both offer a 10yr/100k new car warranty, but in the fine print, both exclude commercial coverage. GM, Lexus, Tesla and Ford (Expedition only) are the only companies I’ve seen with livery specific warranty programs, but you have to ask about it.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

BTW, few other thoughts. Not sure about your market, but Uber and Lyft cap vehicle age for black car service, I believe 5 or 7 years old, some states cap age and mileage for livery use. This could be an issue with buying a used vehicle.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

UberPotomac said:


> Not your friend, and like yourself , I will comment as I see fit on any member post that I consider relevant. Especially if the member made a prickly comment, is expected to receive and adécuate answer . You are free to move to another post or use the ignore feature, PAL.
> Just curiosity , does the “ BORG” send you to defend him or you just decide to intervene in his behalf ?


Sounds like you are the one who is butt hurt. Like you said this is a forum to freely post comments and whoever doesn't like it move it along. Try taking your own advice. No need for me to defend anyone especially when they make a simple comment that is true and in clear and plain English. 

Only a butt hurt person would over analyze it and make it into more then what it is. It's usually someone who doesn't report their gambling winnings to the irs or made a tax free internet purchase and didn't report it on their state taxes. Yet they somehow get furious when they hear about a warranty scam? Too funny.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Sounds like you are the one who is butt hurt. Like you said this is a forum to freely post comments and whoever doesn't like it move it along. Try taking your own advice. No need for me to defend anyone especially when they make a simple comment that is true and in clear and plain English.
> 
> Only a butt hurt person would over analyze it and make it into more then what it is. It's usually someone who doesn't report their gambling winnings to the irs or made a tax free internet purchase and didn't report it on their state taxes. Yet they somehow get furious when they hear about a warranty scam? Too funny.







You can’t stop taking your medication. Please We won’t be able to suffer your comments if you don’t . You are confused , I don’t have any control on yours or anyone’s cheating , and I tend not to worry about things I can control .
He asked and I answer hat he more likely wil get Denny when he presents a claims . That’s all .
And then the roaches came out to complain and whine about every little things.
For people that use big word as FREEDOM and FREE SPEECH , you guys just turn into a bunch of WUZZIES than walk thru life whining, blaming others, cheating , try to game every system , not following the rules and then playing the victims when you get caught . You want to buy a warranty ? Go , please , buy TWO. I’ll be laughing all the way to the beach when you have a blown engine and they DENNY your claim because you fail to disclosure you rideshare . You deserve it . Insurance Co , I know .
I worked for them , and against them and they are crooks but in this case , you guys are the biggest and dumbest CROOKS and also the biggest WHINNERS .


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

UberPotomac said:


> You can’t stop taking your medication. Please We won’t be able to suffer your comments if you don’t . You are confused , I don’t have any control on yours or anyone’s cheating , and I tend not to worry about things I can control .
> He asked and I answer hat he more likely wil get Denny when he presents a claims . That’s all .
> And then the roaches came out to complain and whine about every little things.
> For people that use big word as FREEDOM and FREE SPEECH , you guys just turn into a bunch of WUZZIES than walk thru life whining, blaming others, cheating , try to game every system , not following the rules and then playing the victims when you get caught . You want to buy a warranty ? Go , please , buy TWO. I’ll be laughing all the way to the beach when you have a blown engine and they DENNY your claim because you fail to disclosure you rideshare . You deserve it . Insurance Co , I know .
> I worked for them , and against them and they are crooks but in this case , you guys are the biggest and dumbest CROOKS and also the biggest WHINNERS .


I swear if I find out that your smoking cigarettes while posting your comments, cheating the health care system, causing my premiums to increase 10% year after year, while you sit back and judge others, I will report you to the "Bureau Of Hypocrites." 🤣🤣🤣

Have a nice day!!!


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I swear if I find out that your smoking cigarettes while posting your comments, cheating the health care system, causing my premiums to increase 10% year after year, while you sit back and judge others, I will report you to the "Bureau Of Hypocrites." 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> Have a nice day!!!


Your name is really fitting . “Quitters just quit”and blame others .


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

UberPotomac said:


> Your name is really fitting . “Quitters just quit”and blame others .


Can't we just shake hands and move along? I honestly am ready to throw in the towel. This is really pointless and unfair to the other Forum members who have to siff thru this nonsense just to find some valuable information. So what do you say, can we just let bygon's be bygon's just for the sake of peace? Thank you. I knew you would understand.


----------

